# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Hollyoaks > The Rumour Mill >  Jude Cunningham

## lizann

she could be coming back recast latest twitter buzz

----------


## Katy

Jude, was the Davina Taylor originally?

----------


## lizann

> Jude, was the Davina Taylor originally?


 yes she was

----------


## lizann

> Jude, was the Davina Taylor originally?


 yes she was

----------


## Perdita

Former X Factor contestant Jake Quickenden is rumoured to be in the running to join the cast of Hollyoaks.

The Sun reports that the soap's producers are considering casting the singer and actor.

As well as appearing twice on The X Factor, Quickenden has also been a contestant in the I'm a Celebrity... Get Me Out of Here! jungle, where he was runner-up in 2014.

Digital Spy reached out to Jake's representative and Hollyoaks , who declined to comment .

http://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/holl...-in-hollyoaks/

----------

lizann (31-12-2015), tammyy2j (02-01-2016)

----------


## lizann

> Former X Factor contestant Jake Quickenden is rumoured to be in the running to join the cast of Hollyoaks.
> 
> The Sun reports that the soap's producers are considering casting the singer and actor.
> 
> As well as appearing twice on The X Factor, Quickenden has also been a contestant in the I'm a Celebrity... Get Me Out of Here! jungle, where he was runner-up in 2014.
> 
> Digital Spy reached out to Jake's representative and Hollyoaks , who declined to comment .
> 
> http://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/holl...-in-hollyoaks/


 is he to play jude  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

tammyy2j (02-01-2016)

----------


## tammyy2j

> Jude, was the Davina Taylor originally?


Was Davina fired from the show?

----------


## Perdita

> Former X Factor contestant Jake Quickenden is rumoured to be in the running to join the cast of Hollyoaks.
> 
> The Sun reports that the soap's producers are considering casting the singer and actor.
> 
> As well as appearing twice on The X Factor, Quickenden has also been a contestant in the I'm a Celebrity... Get Me Out of Here! jungle, where he was runner-up in 2014.
> 
> Digital Spy reached out to Jake's representative and Hollyoaks , who declined to comment .
> 
> http://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/holl...-in-hollyoaks/


 :Ponder:   This has ended up in wrong spot .. sorry   :Embarrassment:

----------


## tammyy2j

Hollyoaks star Davinia Taylor has revealed that Jude Cunningham will be following in Coronation Street villain Pat Phelan's footsteps - by returning to the show with an outrageous property scam storyline.

We'd previously teased that Jude would be coming back to the village with a cunning con in mind, but Davinia has now shared some exciting new details about what's in store.

Next month, we'll see Davinia reprising her role as Jude after 18 years away from the Channel 4 soap. And it's clear that she's not back to make any friends, as she tries to shamelessly trick the locals out of their hard-earned cash.

"Money brings her back and a whole property scam," Davinia told All About Soap. "She's going to fleece all the residents and make a cool half-million. Twisted nastiness. But fantastic to play."

It doesn't take long before Jude's sister Cindy discovers what she's up to and tries to thwart her plans. We're really not used to Cindy being the moral one in most situations, so this we have to see...

Stephanie Waring, who plays Cindy, added: "Cindy comes on board with it for about a minute, but then she's like: 'No, you can't do this!'

"Cindy really wants Jude to stay. She says to give everyone their money back and stick around."

Sadly for Cindy, that won't be happening as Jude is only back on our screens for a guest stint - boo!

But there'll be plenty of trouble in store for her, as we see how her property con plays out and how involved she is in the spooky Halloween stunt on the way.

----------

